# Surf Reel



## Auburn (Jun 24, 2012)

Hey guys I was looking to get in to some shark fishing from the beach. Would a Penn Fathom Star Drag reel be a good choice for surf fishing? If not what are your suggestions?


----------



## kbush (Apr 5, 2009)

Just getting into surf fishing myself and have been reading reviews on various reels. I have a Penn Captiva that just bit the dust and now know why it is called the craptiva. I have seen a lot of good reports on the Penn Battle and Spinfisher models. I just bought an Okuma Epixor to replace the craptiva. Just neet to spool it with some big game and hit the beach tbis weekend. There were good reviews on the Okuma at Cabellas site, 45 of 50 results would reccomend.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Looks like a good big fish choice, IMHO. Full metal body, centrifugal brake for casting, big braid capacity in the medium to larger reels. If you plan to cast instead of YAK your baits out, might consider the Squall. It's lighter and has a magnetic brake, but also has a little less drag. It's always a tradeoff. If I were YAKing baits out, I'd definitely a different direction. Probably a bigger/heavier reel for additional spool capacity and drag. Hope that helps. Good luck!


----------



## kbush (Apr 5, 2009)

Pompano Joe said:


> Looks like a good big fish choice, IMHO. Full metal body, centrifugal brake for casting, big braid capacity in the medium to larger reels. If you plan to cast instead of YAK your baits out, might consider the Squall. It's lighter and has a magnetic brake, but also has a little less drag. It's always a tradeoff. If I were YAKing baits out, I'd definitely a different direction. Probably a bigger/heavier reel for additional spool capacity and drag. Hope that helps. Good luck!


Dohh, I didn't realize the OP was talking about a conventional reel. Guess I had spinning reels on my brain. Ignore what I said...


----------

